# Schwinn Madison Serial numbers



## brewerkz (Aug 3, 2021)

My 1985? Schwinn Madison is only stamped 831 on the bottom bracket. Is this a normal serial number? Its pretty original, except the seat


----------



## sworley (Aug 3, 2021)

Beautiful original Madison! 
Nice to see some of these survived the fixie scene of the mid to late aughts without getting the powdercoat and Deep V treatment!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 3, 2021)

Is there a four number build date stamped on the head badge? DDDY


----------



## Cooper S. (Aug 4, 2021)

I’ve got a Madison too, I’ll have to go check the serial number tho


----------



## 1motime (Aug 5, 2021)

Cool bike!  Never heard of it.  Very nice condition


----------



## brewerkz (Aug 5, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Is there a four number build date stamped on the head badge? DDDY



yes, its marked 1825


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 5, 2021)

Head badge #'s says this is a July 1, 1985 built Madison.


----------



## brewerkz (Aug 5, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Head badge #'s says this is a July 1, 1985 built Madison.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1458189
> ...



any thought why there isnt a typical full serial number on the BB?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 5, 2021)

brewerkz said:


> any thought why there isnt a typical full serial number on the BB?




I really have no clue why there is no serial number. Possible light stampings and filled in with paint?


----------

